# Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht



## christof_Heiden (19. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Zweitecholot.
Es muß wirklich nicht viel können.
Ich habe ein FishEasy2 und würde mit so einem weiteren schon zufrieden sein. Allenfalls die Auflösung wäre für mich ein Punkt, der interessant wäre. 
Ich angele damit ausschl. am Asnen und der ist ja bekanntlich im Schnitt nur 3-4m tief. Also brauch ich kein Super-Norwegen-Gerät mit Farbe usw.
Hat jemand ein günstiges gebrauchtes anzubieten oder nen Tip für mich?
Portabel kann ich es mir mittels Koffer und Akku auch noch selber
umbauen ..
Danke!


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Na dann kauf dir doch einfach so ein 80 euro teil, gibts doch von Lowrance und Humminbird, oder ist dir das zu teuer ?


----------



## christof_Heiden (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Na dann kauf dir doch einfach so ein 80 euro teil, gibts doch von Lowrance und Humminbird, oder ist dir das zu teuer ?



Danke!
Ich bin gar nicht mehr up to date was sich auf dem Markt die letzten Jahre so getan hat.
Entweder ich geben 100,- für was Gebrauchtes aus oder bis zu 200,- für ein vernünftiges Neues.

Gibt es für letztere Variante einen Vorschlag?
Gibt's da eins was man empfehlen könnte?
Wenn ich bereit bin 200,- auszugeben, dann lieber nen gutes Gebrauchtes oder nen günstiges Neues?
Vielleicht bekomme ich dafür ja auch ein neues was besser ist als mein gutes altes FishEasy.
Ich tu mich etwas schwer mit der Wahl ...

DAS sieht ganz gut aus, oder?
Dann brauch ich noch nen Saugnapf usw.
Den Koffer, den Akku und das Ladegerät bekomme ich hin.
Dann brächte ich nur noch den Saugnapf, oder?

Wie unterscheiden sich eigentlich:
Lowrance Mark-5X
Lowrance Mark-5X pro
Lowrance Mark-5X dsi


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Das Mark-5x hat weniger Sendeleistung,also watt, als das Mark-5x pro und das dsi ist zur darstellung von Bäumen und sonstigen unrat unter wasser, was meiner meinung nach kein Mensch braucht.Wenn du dir ein Mark kaufst dann lieber das Mark-5x pro weil es mehr Leistung hat als das Mark-5x und es liegt noch in deinem Preis Limit.An was für ein boot kommt denn der Saugnapf ? weil er an manchen überhaupt nicht hällt, und immer wieder abfällt


----------



## christof_Heiden (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Danke Zander Jonny!

Das mit dem Saugnapf ist schon ok.
Den hab ich bei meinem anderen Echolot seit vielen Jahren.
Mit Kukident Haftcreme hält der bei mir IMMER.
damit hatte ich nie Probleme in Schweden.

Ich schau mir das Mark-5x pro nochmal an.
Könnte sein, dass es das wird.

Hab's hier auch nochmal fix und fertig gefunden.
Dann wäre ich mit allem fertig. ok, liegt dann etwas über meinen 200,- aber ich denke es wird dann mein "Erst-Echolot" und meine Jungs bekommen das FishEasy2


----------



## allegoric (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Besser ist das Elite 4- / 4x da erkennst es auch besser durch Farbunterschied. ich habe das selber und nutze das in jeder Lebenslage. Der kleinere Bildschirm macht durch die vernünftige Auflösung keinen Unterschied im Vergleich zum Mark 5x. Der ist meiner Meinung nach sogar besser, da Farbe und LED Beleuchtung. Ich habe dazu schon recht viel in anderen Thread geschrieben. Einfach mal danach suchen. Der Preis ist jedenfalls unschlagbar mit  bis zu 170 € für dieses Teil. Der Geber ist auch stark und unterscheidet jeden Furz unterm Boot.

Ich würde mir kein graues Echo mehr gönnen, wenn es ein farbiges deutlich besser für weniger Geld kann ;-).


----------



## christof_Heiden (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Nach Vielem Lesen und Telefonieren tendiere ich derzeit zu einem Hummingbird 718.
Ich les aber gern noch weiter und schau mir auch das Elite 4 an ...


----------



## allegoric (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Günstig und partabel ist das Humminbird 718 aber nicht....zumal die Auflösung und die Helligkeit sich beißen. Wäre nichts für mich und schon gar nicht für den Preis.


----------



## christof_Heiden (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*



allegoric schrieb:


> Günstig und partabel ist das Humminbird 718 aber nicht....zumal die Auflösung und die Helligkeit sich beißen. Wäre nichts für mich und schon gar nicht für den Preis.


Das war die Empfehlung der Fa. Schlageter, mit denen ich tel. habe und meine Eckdaten besprochen habe:

- Einsatz fast nur bei einer Wassertiefe von 3-5 (max.14m)
- Fürs Schleppangeln in Schweden
- 2x im Jahr im Angelurlaub

Ich weiß, dafür ist es schon teuer, aber wenn er es mir genau für meinen Bedarfsfall empfiehlt, denke ich zumindest mal drüber nach ...

Farbe reizt natürlich auch. Keine Frage.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das 718er bei der Fischerkennung vielleicht besser ist??


----------



## allegoric (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Dann vergleich mal ein Farbecho mit einem grauen Echo direkt...egal wie gut die von der Sendestärke her sind....

Ich verstehe ja den Grund für größere Displays in Verbindung mit verschiedenen Funktionen. Ich habe das Elite 4 also mit GPS und allem bibabo...Wenn man da gleichzeitig Karte und Echo anzeigen will, wirds eng. Da hätte ich mich mindestens für das Elite 5 entscheiden sollen, wenn ich das dauerhaft im Doppelbild nutzen will. Das tue ich aber nicht, sondern manövriere mich an die Stelle und suche dann dort.
Aber für reinen Echolotbetrieb ist ein 240 Pixel breites Bild oder eine 480 Pixel breites Bild egal (mit halber / ganzer Displaybreite). In deinem Fall mit dem 718 von Humminbird sind es ja auch "nur" 320 Pixel Breite für eine 5 inch Display. Also hochauflösend ist was anderes.

Von der reinen Sendestärke her sind beide gleich auf und ab 2000W PTP wirste die Fische unter deinem Boot grillen. Wenn der See so flach ist, sind die sowieso alle verscheucht, wenn du drüber fährst. Dann wirst du nicht viel sehen, da musst du dich von vornherein einstellen! Die beiden Geber sind auch identisch mit 200 / 83 khz, wovon du wahrscheinlich in unseren Breiten und auch in Schweden zu 99 % die 200 khz benötigst, weil Flachwasser (120° Ortungskegel). Das sind gerechnet auf die Tiefe vielleicht 7 Meter, also 3,5m links und 3,5m rechts vom Boot. Das ist so gut wie nichts und gibt so gut wie keine Auskunft über tatsächliches Fischvorkommen! 

Von der reinen Fischerkennung her, empfande ich immer die Hummbirdteile (auch die farbigen) als ungenauer. Man wusste nicht unbedingt, was da unten gerade war, ob das nun ein Ast war oder ein Fisch der vorbeischwamm / stand. Noch schlimmer wirds, wenn das Teil dann auch noch Grauwerte hat: War es ne Pflanze oder ein bodenstehender Fisch? Es ist generell so, dass die Geräte von Lowrance als ausgereifter gelten bis auf Quadrabeam, was wirklich geil ist von Humminbird, aber das ist ne andere Preislage ;-).

Außerdem hast du nach einem portablen Gerät gesucht für egal welchen Zweck. Da sind nun einmal 3,5 Zoll Geräte besser zu händeln. Meines passt samt Batterie in ein kleines Köfferchen (mitgeliefert), dazu noch Geberstange und anmontierter Geber. Das sind nicht mal 3 kg und davon sind 75 % die Batterie im Köfferchen (7,2 AH, das reicht für locker 3 Tage Echoloten).

Klar, dass der Herr Schlageter generell ein größeres Display empfiehlt. Der wird sich kaum noch mit einem 3,5" Display zufrieden geben, wenn der die ganze Zeit seine HDS 7 und 12 und keine Ahnung durch die Gegend schippert. Aber in der Preisrange ist nun mal Lowrance vorn. Ein anderer Vorschlag sind noch die Echolotgeräte von Garmin. Aber da machen wir gleich ein neues Fass auf 


Also, um es noch einmal passender zu formulieren: Ich habe nix gegen größere Geräte. Das ist schon toll, aber dann nicht für den Preis oder eben in Verbindung mit Farbe und andere Funktionen, dass sich der breitere Bildschirm auch lohnt. Aber das doppelte bezahlen für im Prinzip schlechtere Leistung dank Grauwerte und matschigere Auflösung -> nein danke


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Bei mir steht es auf dem Wunschzettel#6


----------



## allegoric (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Gern, wenigstens hat's einem geholfen *g*


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Ich möchte mich auch mal für den recht ausführlichen Post bedanken, denn
ich habe auch vor mir sonen "Fischfernseher" zu kaufen.
Nun muss ich aber zunächst mal wieder Kohle in mein Boot stecken,sonst wird es zum U-Boot!

Jürgen


----------



## pikehunter77 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

@ allegoric, danke für die Beschreibung..ich schwenke wohl für Irland um und werde das mark 5 liegenlassen


----------



## christof_Heiden (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*



allegoric schrieb:


> Gern, wenigstens hat's einem geholfen *g*



Vielen vielen Dank!!

Bin noch nicht schlüssig was es wird, aber dank deinber Beschreibung hab ich nunmal ne bessere Sichtweise, vor allem neutraler #6

Es ist so'ne Sache mit dem "Habenwollen"
Im Grunde müsste ich schon zuviel Geld haben, mir für 1 Woche Schweden im Jahr noch ein teueres Echolot zu kaufen, aber ich will's noch nicht einsehen ...
Das Elite 4 als "Endlichmalfarbecholot" :q reizt schon ...

Mal schauen, was es wird ...


----------



## christof_Heiden (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*



allegoric schrieb:


> Die beiden Geber sind auch identisch mit 200 / 83 khz, wovon du wahrscheinlich in unseren Breiten und auch in Schweden zu 99 % die 200 khz benötigst, weil Flachwasser (120° Ortungskegel).



Ist das korrekt oder vertauscht?
HIER steht ja:
Echolotgeberwinkel             bis über 60° (bei 200 kHz) und bis 120° (bei 83 kHz)


----------



## allegoric (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

PN haste ja schon. Aber noch mal auf die Frage mit dem Winkel. Genau weiß ich es nicht, aber 120 ° mehr kriegste nur mit Side Imaging und wie das eben bei den diversen Herstellern heißt, hin. Oder Quadrabeam...aber da musste mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen. Mir ist nur noch im Hinterkopf, dass die 50/200 kHz Geber eben für tiefes Wasser sind und die 83/200kHz für Flaches und mittlere Tiefe. Wie das genau technisch umgesetzt wird, da will ich mich nicht über Bord lehnen. Der Fall ist dann wahrscheinlich tief .

Zumal ich sagen muss, die Diskussion um digitales und analoges Echo kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen: einen prägnanten Unterschied in der reinen Echolotfunktion habe ich noch nirgends gesehen. Das ist ja nur eine interne Umwandlung des Signals, mehr nicht. Das Echo ist und bleibt analog also muss es sowieso gewandelt werden. Schwirren ja keine 1 und 0 rum .

Hätte ich eine "lohnendere" Umgebung oder mehr Booteinsatz würde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch ein pornöses Echo gönnen mit eigener Funktion zum Karten erstellen und was es alles für Spielereien gibt. Aber man darf auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass der Angler immernoch die Fische fängt und kein Echo die Teile ins Boot beamt .

99% sucht man eh die Strukturen ab und angeln dort entlang. Egal, ob da nun gerade ein Fisch war oder nicht. Da ist das Erkennen von Schwarmfischen schon interessanter. Die geben mehr Aufschluss als ein großer dicker Balken .


----------



## loete1970 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Hallo,

mit Interesse lese ich seit einiger Zeit die "Echolot-Kauf-Threads" und möchte mich nun auch einklinken, da ich mir ebenfalls gerne ein Echolot zulegen möchte und inzwischen nicht mehr weiss, was gut, was schlecht ist. Der jährliche Anwendungszweck ist: 3-4 x Möhnesee, 1 x Schweden, 2 x Vereinssee + X ?

Natürlich habe ich mich bei Echolot Schlageter informiert und mir ist auch das Humminbird 718 empfohlen worden, aufgrund der digitalen (Switchfire-)-technik, Kanten sind mit diesem Gerät aufgrund der Sendeleistung besser zu finden und der GPS-Vorbereitung. Bodenhärte und Fische am Grund sind allerdings mit diesem Gerät nicht zu erkennen. 

Wenn ich nun mit dem Mark 5x Pro vergleiche(welches ist eigentlich favoritiert habe), frage ich mich, wo genau der Unterschied nun ist: Die Sendeleistung ist gleich, der Geber ist gleich (?), die Auflösung des Mark 5X Pro ist sogar höher.

Liegt es allein an der Digitaltechnik? Würde für meine Anwendungszwecke auch ein Mark 5x Pro oder Anderes Gerät genügen? 

Ich würde mich über Antworten der Experten und Kaufempfehlungen sehr freuen - besten Dank!

Dirk


----------



## allegoric (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Hiho, 

du hast nur gesagt, für  welchen See du das verwenden willst und nicht wofür. Ich kenne zudem deine Gewässer in dem Sinne nicht, daher ist das schwer einschätzbar. 

Biste Karpfenangler ? Willst du eher Strukturen sehen oder Fische? Ich bin hier auch kein Halbgott im Echolotwissen. Ich gehe nur von dem Ausprobierten aus, das wars. Womit ich mich aber beschäftigt habe ist der Unterschied "normales, analoges Echo" zu digitalen z.B: HDS 5, Lowrance - Humminbird Vergleich im Einstiegssegment, DS / DSI oder normales Echo.

Was du am Ende damit machen willst, musste uns schon verraten, sonst wird es schwierig. Als Karpfenangler im flachen See würde ich zum Beispiel eher zu einem Bodenstrukturscanner raten, als zu einem "normalen" Echolot.
Für mich deckt ein "stinknormales" Echo aber alles ab, was ich wissen will: Bodenhärte, Fischsicheln, Schwärme, Bodenunterschiede zwischen Pflanzen, Bäumen und dadrinnen Fisch. Wenn man aber jeden Grashalm sehen will, dann sind da halt Bodenstrukturscanner besser, sehen aber eben nicht die Fische so gut bzw. die Bewegungen, die die ausführen.

Grüße

Tino

PS.: Die Beratung bei Schlageter kann man schon ernst nehmen. Die haben wirklich Ahnung und man wird mit Sicherheit auch ein gutes Produkt für seinen Einsatzzweck erweben. Ich bin aber nun mal kein Fan von Grauechos und empfinde da Nachteile gegenüber farbigen, also "werbe" ich natürlich eher mit meinen damit verknüpften, positiven Erfahrungen.


----------



## loete1970 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich möchte das Echolot zum Raubfischangeln nutzen, sprich für Kanten, Bodenstruktur, Fischsicheln etc.


----------



## allegoric (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Dann greife ich deine Frage vom "Vorpost" auf:
-> Ja ein Mark 5 würde bestimmt ausreichen.
Ich persönlich aber tendiere wie weiter oben geschrieben: zum Farbecho und dafür lieber kleinerer Bildschirm. Das musst du aber für dich entscheiden, was für dich wichtig ist oder anders: Wie viel Geld dir das wert ist. 

Ein Traum ist mit Sicherheit ein HDS 5  / oder Humminbird mit Quadrabeam und anderes aufwärts, aber man muss es auch bezahlen.


----------



## loete1970 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Nabend,

danke für die erneute Antwort. Sicher wäre ein HDS 5 o.ä. toll, aber für die Anzahl der Tage meiner Bootsangelei irgendwie "Perlen vor die Säue". Ich schau mir mal das Elite 4 oder 4x an. In diesem Jahr möchten wir uns für Schweden mal ein HDS 5 leihen, da werden wir den Unterschied ja merken.

Sonst noch einen anderen Tipp für meinen Anwendungszweck?


----------



## allegoric (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Nö eigentlich nicht 

Gibt da nicht viel zu wissen, außer es auszuprobieren. Gibt auch an sich nicht viel einzustellen, bei einem "normalen" Gerät. Das beläuft sich eigentlich nur auf "ping"-Geschwindigkeit, Empfindlichkeit und Tiefenangabe (also welche Frequenz). Ich habe bisher immer nur im relativen Flachwasser gefischt -> "Flachwassereinstellung". Und Empfindlichkeit nehme ich wie gesagt auto oder so, dass die Darstellung nicht völlig übertrieben ist und aus jedem Furz ein Bär gemacht wird. 75 - 85% irgendwo dazwischen ist das für ein klares Gewässer immer machbar. Meistens hau ich auch einfach den Automodus rein und fertig. Das reicht zu 99 % aus. Ich hatte aber auch mal so ein Schrottecho, war im übrigen auch eins von Lowrance, nur umgelabelt. Da musste ich schon ordentlich die Empfindlichkeit hochziehen, dass man überhaupt was anderes als Boden sieht. Am besten ist eh, dass am Anfang einer angelt und der zweite beschäftigt sich mit Echolot und Motor . Am besten schon auf der Autofahrt im Demomodus. Da kann man so grundsätzliche Sachen ausprobieren wie die Zoommodi, Tiefeneinstellungen, gewisse Menüpunkte finden. Das kostet sonst am nächsten Tag echt viel Zeit, wenn man nicht weiß, was man gerade gemacht hat oder wo man, welche Einstellung findet.


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Da muss ich allegoric recht geben mit dem vorher das menü Studieren.

@loete1970:
Wenn du dir jetz ein HDS 5 Ausleihen willst,und dir dann ein elite oder Mark Kaufen willst währe das für mich Perlen vor die Säue weil du dir gleich ein HDS kaufen könntest.Oder was soll das Leihecho Kosten hasst du dich da schon informiert?


----------



## loete1970 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Natürlich habe ich mich informiert. Wir landen bei € 80-90, und ich möchte mal so ein Gerät nutzen und wer weiss, vielleicht mache ich dann ja noch ein paar Taler locker.

@ allegoric
bezgl. der Bedienung hast Du recht, ich probiere die Einstellung, sofern es beim Verleih unterschiedliche Geräte sind, auch immer vorher aus.


----------



## loete1970 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Habe mir inzwischen das Mark 5x DSI angeschaut, wie sind bei diesem Gerät die Meinungen der Experten. Ist das Gerät empfehlenswert?


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Moin,

ich würde die Finger davon lassen,ich denke das sowas kein Angler braucht.
Wenn du zb. mal in Norwegen Angeln willst kannst du es vergessen,und auch sonst braucht man keine Fotorealistischen Bilder.
Ich brauche ein Echolot um Struckturen zu suchen,und um Fische zu Finden,und da bist du mit einem Farbecho und 4000 watt auf der sicheren Seite,ob von Humminbird oder von Lowrance ist egal.


----------



## loete1970 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Möchte nochmal auf das Mark 5x DSI zurück kommen. Eine Fish-ID hat das Gerät wohl nicht, d.h. wie erkenne ich Fisch? Oder ist es nur nützlich für die Strukturerkennung, Gebüscherkennung etc? Ich würde natürlich auch gerne Fischsicheln, Futterschwärme usw. erkennen.

Ich frage, da ich das das Gerät, in portabler Version, 3-4 Mal in Gebrauch, für € 185,00 bekommen könnte! Stellt sich die Frage, ob ich zuschlagen sollte?

Besten Dank für Feedback

Dirk


----------



## moborie (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Ich habe als portables Gerät das Lowrance X4 pro im Sinn,das geht durch die 2 Sendekegel sowohl für Flachwasser als auch für Tiefe in Norge!
Gibts da schon einschlägige Erfahrungen???  ;+ Preislich ist es ja ziemlich günstig!


----------



## christof_Heiden (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja den Grund für größere Displays in Verbindung mit verschiedenen Funktionen. Ich habe das Elite 4 also mit GPS und allem bibabo...Wenn man da gleichzeitig Karte und Echo anzeigen will, wirds eng. Da hätte ich mich mindestens für das Elite 5 entscheiden sollen, wenn ich das dauerhaft im Doppelbild nutzen will. Das tue ich aber nicht, sondern manövriere mich an die Stelle und suche dann dort.
> Aber für reinen Echolotbetrieb ist ein 240 Pixel breites Bild oder eine 480 Pixel breites Bild egal (mit halber / ganzer Displaybreite).



So, mein "Erstecholot" gibt gerade den Geist auf.
Ich will jetzt auch was mit Farbe 

Jetzt bräuchte ich mal 2 Angebote:

Elite-4 und Elite-5 als "Fixundfertigportabelversion"
Dann schau ich mir den wirklichen Preisunterschied an und versuche eine Entscheidung zu treffen.


----------



## christof_Heiden (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Habe mir heute beide Geräte anschauen können.
Ich tendiere zum Elite-5x HDI für 349,-
Portable müsste ich es aber noch umbauen. das ist im Preis nicht dabei.


----------



## christof_Heiden (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Welches braucht man nun für Gewässer bis 30m Tiefe?


Base (Wandler separat)	                000-11170-001	 
Base w/ 83/200 455/800 kHz wandler	000-11143-001	 
Base w/ 50/200 455/800 kHz wandler	000-11144-001


----------



## Fordfan (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*



christof_Heiden schrieb:


> Welches braucht man nun für Gewässer bis 30m Tiefe?
> 
> 
> Base (Wandler separat) 000-11170-001
> ...



Hi,

Base (Wandler separat) 000-11170-001 NUR das Gerät ohne Geber!
Base w/ 83/200 455/800 kHz wandler 000-11143-001 0-300m 
Base w/ 50/200 455/800 kHz wandler 000-11144-001 0-800m

Achtung! das "X" im Namen bedeutet OHNE Kartenplotter/GPS

Rene


----------



## Bosch1214 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

Hallo, nach meinen Erfahrungen ist augenblicklich in der unteren Preisklasse bis 300 Euro das Garmin 501c der Renner.
5´´Farbe und eine sehr leistungsfähiges Echolot. Ist mit Geber 77/200  für 250 Euro zu haben. Sehr gut im Flachwasser und im Tiefenbereich einsetztbar.
Übrigens: Ich habe aus einem Broschürenprojekt zu transportable Echoloten noch einige neue Echolotkoffer fertig verkabelt zur Verfügung. Einfach eine PN schreiben, dann kann Du Dir das anschauen.


----------



## christof_Heiden (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges, portables Zweitecholot gesucht*

So, leider hat es bis jetzt gedauert: Gestern hatte ich den Ersteinsatz mit meinem Lowrance elite 5 chirp.
Macht auf den ersten Blick nen guten Eindruck, womit ich auch beim Thema wäre:

"Der erste Blick...."

Was kann man an dem Gerät alles einstellen bzw. was macht wirklich Sinn einzustellen und wie genau geht das?

Hat jemand hier vielleicht auch das Gerät und kann mir Tips geben?
Ich fische ausschl. an Gewässern bis max. 15m Tiefe.
Demnächst geht's nach Schweden zum Asnen. Mein Hausgewässer hat aber auch ne Tiefe von 11Meter.

Ich möchte das Gerät jetzt natürlich auch gut nutzen können. Das es vielleicht für meine Verhältnisse etwas "oversized" ist, mag sein. Dennoch ich wäre für Tips dankbar, welche Einstellungen mir Vorteile bieten.

Wie kann ich alles perfekt einstellen um die Bodenstruktur gut zu erkennen und wenig Rauschen zu haben und was weiß ich, was ich noch von meinem alten Echolot "Fish easy" kenne ...


----------

